# Is this over stocking for a community 30 gallon tank with 1 male betta?



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, newbie here. I've been doing some research but I'm not entirely sure if this is too much. Just wondering if this would be overstocking for a 30 gallon tank and whether this is an acceptable community of fish?

1 male betta
6 neon tetras
6 harlequin rasbora
and 4 julii corydoras?
Also would it be okay to add a maybe two or 3 ghost or red cherry shrimp? Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Those are pretty safe numbers, you could probably get away with a bit more than that depending on your filter and whether or not you have live plants. I'd get at least 6 cories though, they do better in bigger groups. As for shrimp, your betta might accept ghosts but will almost certainly eat dwarf shrimp like cherries.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would personally do,
1 betta
12 neons
8-12 rasboras
8 cories
You could do 10+ ghosts, and if planted the cherries.

What will your filter be? Will it be planted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with tankman12, but I like my numbers different for OCD reasons -

1 Betta
10 Neons
10 Rasbora
10 Cories
~20 shrimp but beware, the betta may eat them.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya something around that. Same idea. The reason i said more of the rasboras is cuz the neons pop a lot more. So you will want a nice big group of them. So they stand out also. but 10 cories is good. So with that said maybe 12 neons and 15 rasboras? That is what i am doing in my 29, but with 12 cardinals and 15 lambchop rasboras (different type). It is looking great. But you can make the schools a lot bigger. 

With the whole shrimp thing, the betta will eat baby cherries, some even adults. But if it is planted heavily, and it is a big tank(for a betta) IMO the shrimp will be perfect. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

See, If I did more of one, would do more neons because they are significantly smaller than the rasbora. That's just me, though.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that is a good thought. But neons are a lot more colorful and the rasboras may get "lost" in all the color. So with more of the rasboras they will pop a little bit more. Before i had 12 cardinals and 6 lambchops and all the attention would go to the cardinals. They are both small fish so to nice big schools of each will be cool. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response everyone! It's great that I could fit more fish! I was just concerned with how big they'll get. Should I worry if I increase to 10 neon, 6 corys, 8 rasboras and 5 ghost shrimp? I plan to also have medium to heavy planting as well


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would add more cories 10-12. Cuz juliis can be VERY shy. All those fish stay small and with the tank planted, there is more than enough space. I would still do more rasboras, cuz like i said they will get sort of lost with all the neons color. But you dont have to. If you stock it like that, it will be understocked IMO. But nothing is wrong with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

I see I see. Thanks for the advice! I actually prefer to have more fish then less so I'm pretty happy with adding more! I was just concerned about their size later down the track that's all. Definately adding more fish!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i thought of that as well. See the cories will be on the bottom, also the only thing on the bottom. So they have all that room to themselves. Than the shrimp will be on the plants and stuff the whole time. They are so small, they dont even count. The neons will be low to middle in the water column. Harlequins will be middle to high. Betta will be everywhere. So that is how i personally stock my tanks. Leveling the tank, i call it. So 
1 betta
15 rasboras
12 neons
10 cories
5+ ghosts
Will be really nice tank, and not overstocked. Size wise or bioload wise IMO. Fish will LOVE the big schools ;-)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks! Sounds like a great setup!! So excited. I think bigger schools look so much better as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya they do, especially when they are all different sizes (same fish different sizes) it looks very natural. Good luck, and post some pics ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> 1 betta
> 15 rasboras
> 12 neons
> 10 cories
> 5+ ghosts


To be honest this is pushing it, depending on your filtration. A thirty gallon really isn't that large, and while thebsxhooling fish recommended are small those are large schools. I would either cut down on numbers all around or filter heavily and plant densely.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You dont really need to filter that much. Neons bioload is so small even with big school it is still nothing. Same with the rasboras but a little bit bigger. The shrimp have really no bioload. Betta small and the cories i guess would have the most. Just throw a fluval 306 on there, do weekly 40-50% water changes and your good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can't just say that certain fish don't have bioloads, or that their bioloads are "nothing". It just isn't true... You can't just justify overstocking by passing fish off as not having substantial bioloads. Even small fish, when put in schools that large, contribute substantially. The shrimp aren't the big deal. It's the large schools. 

This isn't the worst possible stocking, and it could definitely be done, but be careful. That, and depending on the temperament of the betta large schools might not be the best for it.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

IMHO I would get a school of one specific schooling fish and some shrimp  and your betta of course! Preferably 20? Neons?

But that's just me I think one school of fish would look more appealing IMO  but it's really up too u


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hmmm.. so should I do the minimum number of schools so say 6 or 8 per fish (corys, rasboras, neon?). 10 maximum?


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Per type of fish that is


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I do agree that this stocking is heavy -


> 1 betta
> 15 rasboras
> 12 neons
> 10 cories
> 5+ ghosts


How about this if you want two schooling fish -
1 betta
8 rasboras
8 neons
10 cories
~20 shrimp

or if you want one school -
1 betta
15-20 neons/10-15 rasboras
10 cories
~20 shrimp


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the two school idea. Thanks for your help!! Would it be okay to add a zebra snail as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They can actually be rather sensitive and hard to keep alive. How about mystery snails? I also sell designer snails and the ad can be seen in the classifieds section and in my signature if that's something you may be interested in. They are much easier to keep.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

2 mystery snails and 1 zebra snail would be great. The mystery snails are pretty funny, they fall all over the place. So much better than the nerites. But the nerites have more color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn200 (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay thanks for the suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

